

Farmville and MafiaWars: Powered by the Cloud - 1SockChuck
http://www.datacenterknowledge.com/archives/2010/02/17/rightscale-powering-social-games-on-ec2/

======
tbgvi
This is a press release for something called RightScale. You'd think Zynga
could figure this out on their own.

